# Buy OJ to save the frogs' rainforest---seriously



## earthfrog

Tropicana has a promotion running until the end of 2009 where, for every code you enter from their half-gallon carton of juice, they will purchase and preserve 100 square feet of rainforest. There is almost no easier way to save a PDF's habitat, eh?

Check it out at Tropicana


----------



## edwing206

WOW. Thanks for the info/link. Looks like it's time for a Vitamin C overdose.


----------



## divingne1

I think I can switch from Minute Maid to Tropicana for a year. 
Candy


----------



## kawickstrom

Looks like I will be switching to tropicana


----------



## boogsawaste

Even though I don't prefer tropicana I think I can drink it for a while!


----------



## earthfrog

One thing to consider with this deal, though---according to the fine print on the Terms and Conditions of the offer, Tropicana may request physical proof of the codes and/or UPCs of the cartons you purchased once the promotion period ends. I can't say for sure if they'll ever ask you to verify your codes in this way, but you may need to save those portions of the carton until a few months after the promotion period ends or contact Tropicana for more details.


----------



## kawickstrom

I just entered my first code

Now I have to go drink the entire half gallon so I can buy another one haha


----------



## toxicterribilis

I'm On It ! 

Tropicana’s New Packaging Includes Rain Forest Promotion | earbender


----------



## Laxgoal100

This is great! I wonder how much it costs to buy 100 sq feet of forest...


----------



## porkchop

Heres a link where it doesnt cost you Anything, All you have to do is go to here and clik (everyday), you will save 11.4 sq. ft. of rainforest.
The sponsers pay for it everytime you clik on it.
I do it DAILY...
http://www.therainforestsite.com/clickToGive/home.faces?siteId=4

And i will be buying tropicana as well..... Thanks for the tip !


----------



## DizzyD

lotsa screwdrivers are gonna be made...


----------



## divingne1

Fuzzy Navels -o-plenty here. YUMMY
Candy


----------



## edwing206

porkchop said:


> Heres a link where it doesnt cost you Anything, All you have to do is go to here and clik (everyday), you will save 11.4 sq. ft. of rainforest.
> The sponsers pay for it everytime you clik on it.
> I do it DAILY...
> http://www.therainforestsite.com/clickToGive/home.faces?siteId=4
> 
> And i will be buying tropicana as well..... Thanks for the tip !


Just wondering. You can click as many times a day right? Or does your click just count once per day? I refreshed the page and it keeps letting click.......


----------



## Ontariofrogger1973

count me in! oj it is!


----------



## beachbabe18509

Sweet! I only drink Tropicana anyways!


----------



## McBobs

DizzyD said:


> lotsa screwdrivers are gonna be made...


I second that! 

-Matt


----------



## kyle1745

Cool find but it wont take my code... ill have to wait until next week.


----------



## frogsanddogs

I went and bought one of the 89 oz containers after seeing this... however, tried to enter it and there is no code or numbers of any sort where it says on the website it should be... in fact, I can find no 9 digit number on it anywhere... do I have a defective (unmarked container) or is listed in a different place than they say on the website?


----------



## thedude

wow talk about easy. i think i can stand to switch from mountain dew to tropicana for a year  especially for such a good cause!


----------



## boogsawaste

frogsanddogs said:


> I went and bought one of the 89 oz containers after seeing this... however, tried to enter it and there is no code or numbers of any sort where it says on the website it should be... in fact, I can find no 9 digit number on it anywhere... do I have a defective (unmarked container) or is listed in a different place than they say on the website?


Did you get a specially marked carton? I bought a wrong one when I first tried.


----------



## Link3898

4 codes entered and counting 


yeah, they have to be the half gallon cartons the code is up on top where the expiration date is


----------



## kawickstrom

Link3898 said:


> 4 codes entered and counting
> 
> 
> yeah, they have to be the half gallon cartons the code is up on top where the expiration date is


Wow Keith you must drink a lot of orange juice haha..

I am at two


----------



## thedude

i got 6 codes so far!

its too bad that 1 acre = 43 560 square feet

that means if i wanted to save 1 acre i would have to buy 435.6 of those tropicana bottles.........that really sucks.


----------



## Link3898

yeah, but i wonder how many codes are entered nation wide in a day... could be thousands or... could be only hundreds... 

anyhoo i am up to 7 codes now....  i love me some orange juice!!! LOL plus i work in retail when not at school or the zoo.... and all three environments have a high chance of getting some germ. so why not overdose on OJ when something other than spending 4 dollars comes out of it


----------



## divingne1

thedude said:


> wow talk about easy. i think i can stand to switch from mountain dew to tropicana for a year  especially for such a good cause!


 Not sure I could give up my Dew for a year. I would have serious withdrawls. I am splitting it with OJ though. I am drinking more OJ than I ever have. I have my sister doing this too and she isn't even into frogs.


----------



## Ontariofrogger1973

im up to three! lol told the girlfriend instead of buying wine for our anniversary, im getting oj!


----------



## Ontariofrogger1973

i havent typed in codes in yet, i just have the cartons sitting around my girlfriends place. are the codes on the outside? becuase if they are im just going to go up to the store and right down all the codes and type them in, and save all of brazil


----------



## kawickstrom

RichardTexasherp said:


> i havent typed in codes in yet, i just have the cartons sitting around my girlfriends place. are the codes on the outside? becuase if they are im just going to go up to the store and right down all the codes and type them in, and save all of brazil


Hahaha I love the enthusiam, but the fine print says that tropicana reserves the right to request proof of the codes you have entered or something to that effect. And yes it is on the front about 2 inches down from the cap. In between the cap and the label.


----------



## kyle1745

Just one here but Ill keep entering them.

Even if it only helps a little its a nice free way to help. I buy the OJ anyways.


----------



## kyle1745

So what is everyons count up to? I'm up to 600.


----------



## edwing206

kyle1745 said:


> So what is everyons count up to? I'm up to 600.


600 cartons of OJ?!?!?!?
Woo! Go Kyle!


----------



## thedude

haha i think he ment 600 square feet 

anyway im up to 2000 square feet so far!


----------



## Bananaman

I just saw this thread...so 100 sq. ft for me and more to come!


----------



## edwing206

thedude said:


> haha i think he ment 600 square feet
> 
> anyway im up to 2000 square feet so far!


I figured... Not even OJ drinks that much OJ, .


----------



## DCreptiles

lol considering i drink a gallon every 2 to 3 days regularly so this is great for me. ghis is a great find!


----------



## alluringeli

WOw thats great. We buy oj all the time. As a matter of fact we just finished one today so we will get right on that....


----------



## andy.fabitz

I'm up to 2500 sq. ft. I don't understand how the top savers have over 100,000 sq. ft....wow!


----------



## thedude

maybe they have organized fund raisers at schools or something and sold cups of the stuff for a cheap price. maybe someone should do that at the expos!


----------



## scream-aim-fire

saved 500 sq ft.


----------



## frogmanroth

So I read about this awhile ago right and have been doing it for some time now. Well I was buying the cartons and thought what if i bought the jug double points? Nope, same 100sqft. 

So buy cartons for $3.50 instead of jugs for $7 and save twice as much.


----------



## BrianC

1 acre of rain forest = ~435 bottles of tropicana
435 bottles of tropicana = ~$1957.00
435 bottles of comparable store brand OJ = ~$870
1 acre of rainforest = $100 (according to the world land trust)

I think this can be a good initiative for people that already drink lots of OJ, but I wont go out of my way to contribute. I can save 10% more rainforest by buying store brand OJ and donating the difference - and I contribute less to Pepsico (tropicana) spraying loads of pesticides in Brazil - right next to the rainforest.

Still, it's great to educate and care - and it's always nice to know that folks are willing to change their routines for the earth!


----------

